# Landscape Fabric



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello,
Is there a better product then the type sold in homecenters. I recall using regular landscape fabric in my garden and after a few years, it was breaking apart.
If there is a better product, then I would like to use it as an underlayment to keep pea gravel from sinking into the soil. Comments?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the same problem with the fabric I bought at Home Depot years ago. Weeds and grass grew up through it during the first season.

This weekend I bought 2 big rolls of it at Sam's Club, made by Preen. It's 4' x 125' and it's supposed to last for 30 years. It was $18 a roll. 

You're smart to use it now. I have a 100' x 30' section of my yard that I landscaped about 8-10 years ago. Large areas of it have 1" stones that we brought here one load at a time from the quarry. So much of it has sunk down into the soil now. 

I was looking for a tool that I could use to dig the stones out, but that would let the dirt fall through. That way I could get all of the stones back up to the surface. But I got to thinking about it and I think it will make more sense to start over by laying down the landscaping fabric and covering it with more stones.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

rjordan393 said:


> Hello,
> Is there a better product then the type sold in homecenters. I recall using regular landscape fabric in my garden and after a few years, it was breaking apart.
> If there is a better product, then I would like to use it as an underlayment to keep pea gravel from sinking into the soil. Comments?


Ayuh,.... Find a Contractor/ Construction supply house.....

We use something locally known as Marify paper...
It's a SUPER Tough woven fabric used for seperating Stone, from Mud in parking lots/ roads...

I've used the same piece as a weed blocker blanket in my garden for over 10 Years...


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

<We use something locally known as Marify paper...
It's a SUPER Tough woven fabric used for seperating Stone, from Mud in parking lots/ roads...>

Thanks Bondo,
I'll ask my contractor if he can get it.


----------

